# Creating a smaller backing plate for Rupes DA Polishers



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

I just wanted to share what I've been up to for the last several weeks or so.
Around March this year I picked up a Rupes LHR12E dual action polisher and have used it a few times and been impressed with it. It uses the same 5" backing plate and pads as the LHR15 and although it doesn't have the same orbit, it's not a million miles away. I had noticed on the more contoured/detailed areas of our cars that the standard pad was a bit too big to allow effective use, which is obviously why they make smaller polishers. I'm happy with the Rupes machine, the pads and their polish, but for the amount of polishing I do it's just not feasible for me to spend circa £240 on another Rupes machine.
I have recently bought a 3D printer and wondered whether it would be possible to make a backing plate that would allow me to use the smaller pads from the LHR75E on my LHR12E. As far as I'm aware, you can't buy a backing plate that will do this. If you want one for your LHR12E or LHR15, drop me a message.
It's been a lot of trial and error but I think I'm pretty much there now. I should point out that I have been discussing this over the weeks with our own Alan_W who has been a great source of advice and he should already know how appreciative I am. A thoroughly nice chap.
I've put together a video for anyone that's interested.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

A great idea and execution and it was fun to contribute and provide feedback. 

Alan W


----------



## BrianGT (Apr 11, 2020)

Count me in as a purchaser!! :thumb:

Your feelings are exactly the same as mine on the 5inch plate. I have the LHR15 which is an even bigger throw and as you say is so awkward on certain curves. 
It is a fantastic machine but I find myself wanting a 75mm machine but as it is only for certain areas it seems like a huge outlay.

You are on a winner if you can make it work and I would buy one from you yesterday.

Good luck! :buffer: 

Edit: Just watched the video. Absolutely brilliant mate.


----------



## BrianGT (Apr 11, 2020)

@GeeWhizRS 

Is mine in the post already? Have you got a tracking number??


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

You’ll not be disappointed Brian. 

It makes the 5” Rupes polishers much more versatile. :buffer:

Alan W

P.S. I am not on commission (unfortunately). :lol:


----------



## BrianGT (Apr 11, 2020)

Alan W said:


> You'll not be disappointed Brian.
> 
> It makes the 5" Rupes polishers much more versatile. :buffer:
> 
> ...


It makes so much sense to me, you use the same polisher you are used to in feel etc. but get in more places! 

Thanks!


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

We can sort something out if you want one Brian. They're pretty labour intensive and to take into account materials, postage and PayPal fees they'd be £40 delivered to mainland UK.
(I've paid the DW annual sales subscription this morning.)


----------



## BrianGT (Apr 11, 2020)

GeeWhizRS said:


> We can sort something out if you want one Brian. They're pretty labour intensive and to take into account materials, postage and PayPal fees they'd be £40 delivered to mainland UK.
> (I've paid the DW annual sales subscription this morning.)


That's a very fair price mate.
If spending that saves me £250 on a machine I think that's great value.

Yes I would like one mate. PM me a Paypal addy and I will send funds. No rush whatsoever for delivery, in your own time and I appreciate it.

Thanks! :thumb:


----------



## BrianGT (Apr 11, 2020)

Funds sent. In your own time Gareth.

I look at it this way: I know I would want a 5inch, 3inch and a Nano Rupes at some point which is a serious outlay.
This eliminates a polisher and allows funds towards a Nano. 

Now to order a few pads!


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Well done that man, you deserve all the goodness that comes you way.


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

Alan W said:


> A great idea and execution and it was fun to contribute and provide feedback.
> 
> Alan W


What machine were you trialling on Alan?

If this is a feasible idea for the MK3 LHR15 then I am also interested in this backing plate mate and willing to pay the going rate for your work.


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

BrianGT said:


> Funds sent. In your own time Gareth.
> 
> I look at it this way: I know I would want a 5inch, 3inch and a Nano Rupes at some point which is a serious outlay.
> This eliminates a polisher and allows funds towards a Nano.
> ...


I have the Liquid Elements A1000 which I love using. I bought it as a "it will be nice to have" tool but I love using it and have done so many times lately.

To have a 3" backing plate for my LHR15 would be a great idea.


----------



## BrianGT (Apr 11, 2020)

rojer386 said:


> I have the Liquid Elements A1000 which I love using. I bought it as a "it will be nice to have" tool but I love using it and have done so many times lately.
> 
> To have a 3" backing plate for my LHR15 would be a great idea.


It is a great idea! 
I did ask in another thread if anyone knew of a generic 3inch plate that would fit my Halfords D/A but no response.
This is exactly what I was looking for. On my cars it is absolutely essential to polish the small curves.

Will report back once I try it out.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

rojer386 said:


> What machine were you trialling on Alan?
> 
> If this is a feasible idea for the MK3 LHR15 then I am also interested in this backing plate mate and willing to pay the going rate for your work.


It's only been trialed on the LHR12E Duetto as neither Gareth or myself own a LHR15E.

However, the LHR15E uses the same backing plate as the LHR12E so (in theory) it should fit.

Alan W

EDIT See HERE for confirmation on the Rupes backing plates for LHR12E and LHR15E being the same.


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

rojer386 said:


> To have a 3" backing plate for my LHR15 would be a great idea.


For clarity, the Rupes pads that fit this backing plate are their BF100 range. The back of the pad (and face of the backing plate) is 80mm, the face of the pad is 100mm. So this is the 4" pad the LHR75E uses. :thumb:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Many thanks to Brian (rojer386) for providing a Rupes LHR15 Mk3 today as a guinea pig to try with the GeeWhizRS 3” backing plate. The good news is that it fits this machine as well as the LHR12 Duetto. :thumb:

No need to buy a separate 3” polisher if you own one of the above now that this backing plate is available. 

Alan W


----------



## BrianGT (Apr 11, 2020)

Thanks Alan, that's great news!

Should be able to try mine this weekend if pads arrive. It is going to save me shelling out for a smaller polisher. :thumb:


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

As Alan has mentioned, I tried this backing plate on my brand new MK3 LHR15 this morning. I took a few photos of it fitted for you guys. The quality is excellent as expected and after speaking to Alan today there has been a huge amount of work went into producing these.




























Gareth, can you put me down on the list for one of these from you please?

Thanks.


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

rojer386 said:


> Gareth, can you put me down on the list for one of these from you please?


Thanks Brian. Sure thing, I'll drop you a PM.


----------



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

Can I ask please for those that have had the chance to use the smaller plate does it affect the smoothness of the machine. I know the DAS 6 PRO increases vibration when the 3 inch plate is used. I believe it's something to do with the counterweight being designed for the larger plates and wondered if the Rupes is similarly impacted 

This is certainly of interest especially as it works well on the LHR 15; I'm toying with splashing out for the Rupes but there doesn't seem to be as much love for the LHR 12 as the 15 but the you run into the problem of tackling smaller areas with a 15

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## BrianGT (Apr 11, 2020)

Taxboy said:


> Can I ask please for those that have had the chance to use the smaller plate does it affect the smoothness of the machine. I know the DAS 6 PRO increases vibration when the 3 inch plate is used. I believe it's something to do with the counterweight being designed for the larger plates and wondered if the Rupes is similarly impacted
> 
> This is certainly of interest especially as it works well on the LHR 15; I'm toying with splashing out for the Rupes but there doesn't seem to be as much love for the LHR 12 as the 15 but the you run into the problem of tackling smaller areas with a 15
> 
> Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


I received mine this morning and the Rupes pads for it also arrived. It fits the LHR15 perfectly and even comes with a new bolt and washer should you need it.

I plan on polishing the complex curves of my MX5 bumper tomorrow and will post how I got on. 
I have tried the machine running and it really does feel fine. I think Gareth has got the weight of it correct and it doesn't feel any different to the bigger plate but I will know tomorrow.

For anyone with a Rupes 15 or 12 it is a no brainer. Gives you another polisher for £40! :thumb:


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

Taxboy said:


> Can I ask please for those that have had the chance to use the smaller plate does it affect the smoothness of the machine. I know the DAS 6 PRO increases vibration when the 3 inch plate is used. I believe it's something to do with the counterweight being designed for the larger plates and wondered if the Rupes is similarly impacted
> 
> This is certainly of interest especially as it works well on the LHR 15; I'm toying with splashing out for the Rupes but there doesn't seem to be as much love for the LHR 12 as the 15 but the you run into the problem of tackling smaller areas with a 15
> 
> Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


The plate I've made is the same weight as the standard Rupes plate, so you won't get any vibration. I'll post a video tomorrow showing the weight comparison.
The larger polishing pad is a few grams heavier than the smaller pad, but it's negligible and does not show as vibration. :thumb:


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

Weight comparison between the Rupes backing plate and the one I made.


----------



## Francesco RUPES (Nov 18, 2016)

RUPES Company would like to clarify that these products have not been authorized or approved by us. Though everyone is free to do what they want and make their own choices, RUPES, as product manufacturer, must warn the user about the consequences of using no original parts and accessories.

RUPES backing pads are the result of in-depth studies and research by our internal team of engineers and specialized technicians. They have been specially designed to work with our polishers, respecting and applying to all the personal and environmental safety rules.

All RUPES tools must be used only with original parts and accessories and the company will not be held responsible for any damage or malfunction possibly caused by this type of activities.


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

This is something I have comment on so often, way long before this thread or topic just to remind as it could be taken out of text, or aimed at the thread. It really is an old view and covers so many areas often not considered.

Brand leaders are brand leaders for a reason. It is down to the R&D invested in time and money to design, test to meet a leaders standards of function, durability and safety. Rupes is a good example with everything taken care "in house", even the motors which are not generic with each tool having it's own motor. R&D etc...etc.
Reliability and warranty follow at a high cost and not to be dismissed for saving little on the enticing cheap items available which many are simply a copy with no respect to material composition, then safety which brand leaders must acquire in certification.

This does open the window of anything snide, fake, copy, counterfeit or whatever the word of liking may be without R&D or testing etc.

Also as written above individuals are free to do as they please, as I do too. It is good that a brand leader does remind us of the reasons some may not consider. 

Working and living with Risk Analysis for years stays with you when the dark sides of tools and equipment failing are presented every day and it does make you extremely aware and cautious. Motor driven hand tools especially are one of he highest items to cause serious injuries. 

Just sharing a comment to ponder only from one that suffered this completely preventable issue!


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

I can totally understand the reasoning behind Rupes making their position clear on this. I already made this point on the website.
There are many backing plates available for these machines; I would hazard a guess than none have Rupes approval. :thumb:


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

As aways ^^^^^^ and that is a common worry now. There are so many snides that are being sold and passed off as OEM on just about anything now. That can be really bad if you were duped.
It appears to now be an accepted term for spare named "after market" option. They are just snides too basically.:lol:
It is not such a contentious issue for individuals, whereas in regulated companies they simply would not take the risk of anything uncertified for the fear of the compensation claims from any individual which can cripple them. 
I really do understand the Rupes comments too.:thumb:


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

Without wanting to litter _this_ thread with discussions on moral virtues. Please do not compare something which is a direct copy of a manufacturer's part or a 'knock-off' as you put it with something which has been put together to achieve something the manufacturer hasn't (or won't) produce themselves. Rupes are quite capable of producing their own version of this backing plate, but they won't. They will argue that torque figures will vary etc and that's why they don't offer a smaller plate for the LHR12 & LHR15 but let's be honest, if they offered their own version of this plate the sales of their smaller LHR75E machine would suffer; and that doesn't make business sense.


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

A very happy customer!

They work fantastic, thanks Gareth.

Only tried it for 1 hour this week.

Will report back after further work.

A long time detailer lurking in the background of DW for many years


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

I have just been offered a Rupes LHR75E brand new & unused.

Guessing as a Rupes fan, it may get purchased  . I already have a LHR mkiii & Nano.

Not forgetting the Geewhiz RS backing plate :buffer:


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

So, had a look at the machine this morning & I much prefer the way the LHR mkiii feels to hold vs the LHR 75E

The price was the main reason I went for this backing plate vs the machine. But at £140 for a brand new machine, it's a bargain! Mates rates 

I have asked that he gives me 24hrs to think it over. But not having to keep changing the backing plates & having a dedicated 3" polisher makes sense!

If I was a weekend detailer, the backing plate would make more sense!

At the moment im pretty busy detailing, which is strange this time of the year.


----------



## Tykebike (Mar 27, 2016)

As a retired mechanical engineer I was fascinated by the video and appreciate the effort (and cost) that went into your R&D, you must be pleased with the response from the members wanting one.
Just out of interest why did you chose the printing route instead of machining one from a suitable plastic bar? Perhaps you haven't got the machines?


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Tykebike said:


> As a retired mechanical engineer I was fascinated by the video and appreciate the effort (and cost) that went into your R&D, you must be pleased with the response from the members wanting one.
> Just out of interest why did you chose the printing route instead of machining one from a suitable plastic bar? Perhaps you haven't got the machines?


Gareth purchased a 3D printer.

Fantastic product :thumb:

I may just keep mine as a spare


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

Tykebike said:


> As a retired mechanical engineer I was fascinated by the video and appreciate the effort (and cost) that went into your R&D, you must be pleased with the response from the members wanting one.
> Just out of interest why did you chose the printing route instead of machining one from a suitable plastic bar? Perhaps you haven't got the machines?


I bought a 3D printer for general mucking about purposes. I didn't set out to sell them, I just wanted to try and make one for my own purposes and I enjoyed tweaking it to the point its at. "Where can I add/remove a couple of grams?" was the often the issue until it was the right weight including the pad. When you start thinking 'Should I factor in the weight of the polish?", you know it's time to stop messing. 😁
If the demand was there I would consider a little CNC miller for sure, but I've only sold a handful so it's not worth it. I don't see it as a business that would do much more than pay for a few beers, but I don't mind making these available for the few that want one. I'm pleased with the feedback I've received.


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

GeeWhizRS said:


> I don't mind making these available for the few that want one. I'm pleased with the feedback I've received.


They are fantastic & well made :thumb:

Not a cheap copy, far from it.

Mine will simply gather dust now, as I have decided to purchase the LHR 75E. To good a price to turn down.


----------

